# Entering Destination in M3 map



## Mazzeppa (Apr 7, 2016)

Haven’t seen how you manually enter an address in the map app. More importantly, does anyone know if there’s a convenient method to transfer an address from your iPhone to the m3 map?
Was on a out-of-town basketball tournament for our son and we were often texted new addresses for the next game, spread out across multiple school gyms. Made me contemplate what this will be like next season, riding in our fine new Tesla. Manually entering these addresses will be a bit. Of a pain I’m thinking.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mazzeppa said:


> Haven't seen how you manually enter an address in the map app. More importantly, does anyone know if there's a convenient method to transfer an address from your iPhone to the m3 map?
> Was on a out-of-town basketball tournament for our son and we were often texted new addresses for the next game, spread out across multiple school gyms. Made me contemplate what this will be like next season, riding in our fine new Tesla. Manually entering these addresses will be a bit. Of a pain I'm thinking.


There is no connection to your phone's contacts or calendar for addresses of people or upcoming appointments - yet...

To enter a destination there are 2 ways:

Tap Navigate in the top left of the map. A keyboard comes up. Type in the name of the place of address and it will find it.
Much easier - press in the right scroll wheel on the steering wheel and say "Navigate to..." and you're done!
In either case, the navigation will route you through a supercharger if necessary!

EDIT: adding a picture to show the Navigate button.


----------



## Mazzeppa (Apr 7, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> There is no connection to your phone's contacts or calendar for addresses of people or upcoming appointments - yet...
> 
> To enter a destination there are 2 ways:
> 
> ...


Well Great!! Thanks for the super quick response!!!


----------



## Charlie W (Apr 23, 2016)

Please excuse my question if it seems obvious to everyone (but me): Can previous destinations be saved as "Favorites", to be recalled again ... without having to retype the address, or having to go thru a whole list of, say, Starbucks locations? Thanks! (Hmm. Now, where'd I put my coffee? It was just here a moment ago.)

~Charlie W


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Charlie W said:


> Please excuse my question if it seems obvious to everyone (but me): Can previous destinations be saved as "Favorites", to be recalled again ... without having to retype the address, or having to go thru a whole list of, say, Starbucks locations? Thanks! (Hmm. Now, where'd I put my coffee? It was just here a moment ago.)
> 
> ~Charlie W


Home, Work, Recents, Favorites!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Home, Work, Recents, Favorites!


....and, presumably, once you set Home and Work, you can simply say, "Navigate to Home" or "Navigate to Work"....?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> ....and, presumably, once you set Home and Work, you can simply say, "Navigate to Home" or "Navigate to Work"....?


That's correct!


----------



## Daniel D. (Mar 21, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Home, Work, Recents, Favorites!
> 
> View attachment 6106
> 
> ...


Did you take the car on a road trip to Orlando? How was your charging experience up there?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Home, Work, Recents, Favorites!
> 
> View attachment 6106
> 
> ...


You sure do a lot of travel to and from black squiggly lines.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Daniel D. said:


> Did you take a car on a road trip to Orlando? How was your charging experience up there?


That was me plotting our Disney road trip that hasn't happened yet


----------



## Daniel D. (Mar 21, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That was me plotting our Disney road trip that hasn't happened yet


I am up there three to four times a year. I will be curious to know how the navigation experience is on the way up.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Daniel D. said:


> I am up there three to four times a year. I will be curious to know how the navigation experience is on the way up.


So the bad thing is with 310 miles of range, I don't have to stop on the way at all. I said "bad" right? My gut says the smart play is to hit the Fort Drum and/or Turkey Lake supercharger for at least 20 minutes or so each since my hotel doesn't have charging overnight for me.

On the positive side, it's awesome that I actually can make it to Disney without charging at all.

Now all of that said, I'm driving with a 5 year old and 2 year old so we'll be stopping more frequently than the car needs to stop anyway


----------



## Daniel D. (Mar 21, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So the bad thing is with 310 miles of range, I don't have to stop on the way at all. I said "bad" right? My gut says the smart play is to hit the Fort Drum and/or Turkey Lake supercharger for at least 20 minutes or so each since my hotel doesn't have charging overnight for me.
> 
> On the positive side, it's awesome that I actually can make it to Disney without charging at all.
> 
> Now all of that said, I'm driving with a 5 year old and 2 year old so we'll be stopping more frequently than the car needs to stop anyway


Plugshare offers "sneaky" ways to charge at several Disney hotels if you happen to be staying on property.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Daniel D. said:


> Plugshare offers "sneaky" ways to charge at several Disney hotels if you happen to be staying on property.


I'll be offsite at a nearby Marriott - seems Marriott is behind as far as offering charging is concerned.

Now I may charge at the parks though assuming we're early enough to grab a spot. With 7-8 hours in the park that's essentially overkill.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'll be offsite at a nearby Marriott - seems Marriott is behind as far as offering charging is concerned.
> 
> Now I may charge at the parks though assuming we're early enough to grab a spot. With 7-8 hours in the park that's essentially overkill.


Maybe not. Sometimes on Chargepoint Chargers with 2 plugs, If someone else plugs into the other half you will drop to half. When I do it Whole foods, it will drop to a 3 kw rate


----------

